# Help with rear cast number



## SWEETJUDGE (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello All, Im new HERE but well known on the PY Forums...
Ok, First ive been around the block a few times.. i sometimes think i know it all.... BUT IM STUMPED

I have a PONTIAC N Rear (thats heavy Duty NODULAR) i cant find the cast number anywhere in any book or online
CAST NUMBER IS 9798647 Date above is 144 in lower left webbing is looks like GFD with a 2 under it... 1 thing i noticed is the spring perches are more of a raised cone with a 1/2 inch hole in the center, unlike the typical open style spring perch...

this was removed from a 70 GTO JUDGE but its not a 70.. i dont think

who knows what it is?????:willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, I've searched for a couple of hours and can't find any reference to the casting number. See if you can find the assemble codes located on the axle tube, here are the locations for the 66 thru 72 codes;

1966 : Rear of right hand (passenger) tube 
1967-1969 : Rear of left hand (driver) tube,about 3" from carrier and stamped on left rear brake drum.
1970 : W/C-lock axles-Front of Right hand (passenger) tube,about 3" from carrier 
1970 : non c-lock axles-: Rear of left hand (driver) tube,about 3" from carrier 
1971-1975 : Front of Right hand (passenger) tube,about 3" from carrier 


Examples of the codes are;

1970 and earlier axle code example: XX 11 11 X X

1971 and later rear axle code example: XX X 111 X X

1=numbers,
X=letters

Good luck,


----------



## SWEETJUDGE (Nov 2, 2010)

Randy, thanks for the response... That method of decoding is near impossible on these 40 plus year old parts as those faint stampings flick off with the rusty scale....
i know alot about pontiacs but im really stumped here & i dont think GRAND Prixs ever got this good of a rear..


----------

